# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Tossy1, Dauer und Heilung

## Gonzo0815

Grüß Euch!

Nachdem es nix in die Richtung im Forum gibt dacht ich mir ich halt mal meinen Werdegang fest.
Kann und soll aber bitte auch von anderen erweitert werden. 
Erfahrungen von Tossy2 und 3 sind sicher auch interessant.

Also, nach einer unfreundlichen Begegnung mit einem Baum in Mautern merkte ich beim weiterfahren dann das etwas nicht stimmt.
Zuerst dachte ich das Schlüsselbein ist durch, weil es sich anfühlte also ob der Knochen raustehen würde und am Schulterprotektor reibt. Aber nach dem ausziehen der Wäsche war nix zu erkenne. Die Schulter selber war etwas rot aber sonst nix zu erkenne. Schmerzte aber sobald ich die Schulter nach vor sinken ließ.

Also ab ins LKH und röntgen. Nach der ersten Aufnahme wurde mir schon zu einer OP gratuliert (Tossy3). Nach einer weiteren Aufnahme (diesmal mit Gewichten) aber die Entwanrung, nur Tossy 1. Die verordnete Therapie war Ruhe geben und schaun was in 14 Tagen is.

Haha, dachte ich mir in der ersten Nacht die nicht ganz so geruhsam verlief.
Passiert am Sa hab ich mir dann am Di einen Kinesio Tapeverband geholt. Nach ca. 1 Woche habe ich im Urlaub dann mit leichtem Tischtennisspielen begonnen. Was meiner Schulter sichtlich gut tat. Auch habe ich danach begonen sie wieder normal zu bewegen. Noch eine Woche später also 14 Tage nach dem Unfall bin ich dann täglich 3 längen da 40m gschwommen (Brust). War wieder eine andere Belastung die zuerst etwas schmerzte (wahrscheinlich schon leicht versulzt) durch die Ruhigstellung und Schonhaltung.

Danach hab ich dann auf Normalbetrieb umgestellt und die Schulter nicht mehr geschont. Gab zwar manchmal noch hie und da Schmerzen aber ging ganz gut. Nach ca. 6 Wochen nach dem Unfall war ich dann zu 99% Schmerzfrei. 

Auch die vorübergehende Wetterfühligkeit die ich hatte geht jetzt weiter zurück.

Also bis auf einen kleinen Knubbel über dem ACG ist nichts mehr das an die Verletzung erinnert. Ich hoffe das bleibt so.

Ride on! Gonzo

----------


## Wild

servus,
hab das letztes jahr anfang september auch gehabt und dieses jahr ende juni! 1xrechts 1xlinks schlüsselbein enden schaun jez gut 2-3 cm raus hab soweit aber keine einschrenkungen! 
bei mir hats heuer 2 wochen weh getan und nach 2 1/2 wochen war die öm war auch schmerzfrei!! 

greets wild

ps: war nicht im kh!! bzw erst ein monat später weil ich kontroll termin gehabt hab wegn meinen becken!

----------


## Gonzo0815

Klingt aber mehr nach Tossy2 oder 3 wenn die Enden jetzt so weit rausschauen bei dir.

Interessant das du so schnell schmerzfrei warst. Hat bei mir doch etwas gedauert. Schlafen auf der Schulter ging bei mir erst nach ca. 3 Wochen so halbwegs.

----------


## Wild

wie gesagt war nicht (noch ) nicht beim arzt!
auf der schulter hab ich erst nach 1 1/2 monaten schlafen können bzw hab teilweise heute noch schmerzen zb wenn ich am boden liege oder eben sich irgendwer draufhängt!

----------


## Gonzo0815

Hmmm, dann wurde ich auf Tossy3 tippen. Also alle Bänder ab.
Es gibt da aber eine OP die mit Seilen über's Schlüsselbein die Bänder ersetzt bzw. imitiert. Die bleiben dann aber dauerhaft drinnen. Weil die Hackenplatte ist ja eher umstritten.

Bin neugierig was dein Arzt sagen wird.

----------


## Wild

hm schau ma mal !! 
erst mal die saison ausklingen lassen und dann mal zum arzt! bin davor nix heiß auf schlechte nachrichten  :Mr. Blue:   :Bicycle: 

hab joch mal nach gesehn wie lang sowas dauert! das heist 8-12 wochen kein sport bzw starke belastung!!  :Puke:

----------


## robseng

Vor 10 Tagen in Leogang den Schnellabstieg übern Lenker gemacht. Zuerst gedacht es ist was gebrochen, aber es stand nicht wirklich was raus. Selber noch ins Kh nach Zell gefahren. Die haben nur gesagt Bänder sind durch, Verband rauf und auf Wiedersehen. 

Bin dann nach Hause (etwa 1,5 Stunden zurück nach Salzburg) und am nächsten Tag gleich ins Unfallkrankenhaus.....Tossy 2-3.....2 wird konservativ behandelt, 3 wird operiert.....hab mich für konservativ entschieden.

Kann den Arm leicht bewegen, nach vorne oder zur Seite geht aber fast garnicht bzw. irgendwas hochheben ist nicht drinnen :Wink: 

 Bin gespannt wies weitergeht, bin aber zuversichtlich  :Wink:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Hast also einen Gelchristverand bekommen für 14 Tage?

Naja Übungen kann ich leider keine empfehlen, aber Kinesio Tape is super. Kostet ca. 50€ und hält 10 Tage, bei mir war's nach 7 Tagen so das ich anfing einzelne Zügel zu entfernen da sie mich gesperrt habe.

----------


## robseng

Jep. Gilchrist für 3 Wochen.....Arzt sagt ich soll halt bewegen was geht ohne das es schmerzt. Nach den 3 Wochen hab ich Kontrolle im UKH und dann Physio.

Hab mich vorsorglich gleich im Fitnessstudio angemeldet fürn Muskelaufbau (Ich hasse Fitnessclubs :Wink:  ).

Aja Krankenstand ist auch 3 Wochen wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das reicht (Bin Krankenpfleger  :Big Grin:  ).



Ich bin halt genau zwischen Konservativ und Op. Hab lang mit mir selber gehadert was nun besser wäre aber aufgrund meines Jobs (war auch schon im OP bei uns) und den damit verbunden Erinnerungen ans Metzgern dann doch gegen die Op entschieden. 

Schlüsselbein steht auch raus bei mir. Solangs nur eine kosmetische Einschränkung wird is ma powidl  :Wink:

----------


## julu

serrrrs...
letztes jahr in saalbach tossy3/rockwell4 rechts, alle bänder ab. ich bin dann von pontius zu pilatus gepilgert, hab im endeffekt von 5 ärzten 7 meinungen gekriegt, und mich im endeffekt im ukh meidling vom prof. fialka operieren lassen.
hakenplatten-implantat kam nicht in frage - das reibt die gelenkskapsel auf, wurde mir erklärt, und führt in den meisten fällen zu arthrose. konservativ kam in frage (weil schneller wieder am rad), allerdings: im moment wärs mit dem sport noch gegangen, aber was, wenn ich dann mal irgendwann aufhören muss ? langzeitfolgen sind weder gscheit erforscht noch dokumentiert...
im endeffekt hab ich jetzt einen seilzug und 2 schrauben seit ende juli in der schulter. mit viel physiotherapie und training machts jetzt gar nix einschränkendes, lediglich den kleinen knubbel vom seilzug sieht man, aber scheiss an - das is halt so. beweglich bin ich 100%, schmerzen sind auch keine da, im oktober letzten jahres war ich schon wieder am semmerl fahren...
ich tät mich auch im nachhinein gesehen nicht anders entscheiden.

----------


## Laubfrosch

Tossy3 / rockwood 4 auch bei mir, durch unfall Ende Juli. Auch einige Meinungen eingeholt, selber viel gelesen und letztendlich konservativ behandelt, da in meinem fall der hochstand nicht Soo hoch war und Operationen generell vermieden werden sollte  wenn nicht zwingend notwendig. Letztendlich konnte ich durch tragen des gilchristverbands den hochstand auf ein paar mm reduzieren und muss nun noch viel trainieren. Auf dem Fahrrad bin ich schon nach 4-5 Wochen eingefahren. Richtig downhill erst nach 8 Wochen, muss mich natuerlich schon etwas bremsen. Manche Bewegungen sind auch noch nicht so angenehm, zB Aussenrotation. 

Alllgeimen kannst sagen, hol dir viele Meinungen ein, erst recht wenn schon drei aerzte das gleiche sagen. Was du dann machst liegt ja bei dir. tossy ist ein sehr umstrittenes thema vorallem was operationsindikation angeht. 

Im Uni Klinikum wurde einfach nach Lehrbuch gehandelt. Rockwood 4 = Op = hakenplatte. Da gibt's nix anderes was hilft... wurde gesagt.... 





> serrrrs...
> letztes jahr in saalbach tossy3/rockwell4 rechts, alle bänder ab. ich bin dann von pontius zu pilatus gepilgert, hab im endeffekt von 5 ärzten 7 meinungen gekriegt, und mich im endeffekt im ukh meidling vom prof. fialka operieren lassen.
> hakenplatten-implantat kam nicht in frage - das reibt die gelenkskapsel auf, wurde mir erklärt, und führt in den meisten fällen zu arthrose. konservativ kam in frage (weil schneller wieder am rad), allerdings: im moment wärs mit dem sport noch gegangen, aber was, wenn ich dann mal irgendwann aufhören muss ? langzeitfolgen sind weder gscheit erforscht noch dokumentiert...
> im endeffekt hab ich jetzt einen seilzug und 2 schrauben seit ende juli in der schulter. mit viel physiotherapie und training machts jetzt gar nix einschränkendes, lediglich den kleinen knubbel vom seilzug sieht man, aber scheiss an - das is halt so. beweglich bin ich 100%, schmerzen sind auch keine da, im oktober letzten jahres war ich schon wieder am semmerl fahren...
> ich tät mich auch im nachhinein gesehen nicht anders entscheiden.

----------


## Red

Les das jetzt erst.
Frage mich schon ein wenig wie das funktioniert mit Tossy 3 und Downhill schon nach 8 Wochen.

Ich hatte 2009 eine Tossy 1-2, Bänder noch dran, aber teilweise angerissen und die Kapsel zerrissen.
Konservativ mit 3 Wochen Gilchrist behandelt.
Nach 7 Wochen bin ich wieder Downhill gefahren, aber das war teilweise kein gutes Gefühl.

Aussage von meinem Orthopäden war sogar, dass das Narbengewebe, das sich im Gelenk bildet und sozusagen die neue Kapsel bildet erst nach 1 1/2 Jahren wieder voll belastbar ist.

Ich habe aber auch den Fehler gemacht, die Schulter nicht ausreichend zu schonen in den ersten Wochen. Die ersten drei Wochen sind wohl recht entscheidend, wie das Gelenk wieder zusammenwächst.

Auf jeden Fall macht das Gelenk auch 4 1/2 Jahre später noch Probleme bei mir. Ist durch gezieltes Krafttraining besser geworden. Aber Übungen über Kopf machen Probleme.
Schlüsselbeinhochstand ist auch so bei einem Zentimeter.

----------


## BATMAN

hab gerade Tossy 3 Rockwood 5 hinter mir
alle Bänder ab und Muskel hatte auch was abbekommen

mir wurde ganz klar zur Hakenplatte geraten
von den Bändern wurde mir abgeraten, bzw. hies es, dass es nicht möglich wäre und die Erfahrungen bei Sportlern auch eher durchwachsen sind. Heilt schneller aber danach auch anfälliger
Nach 7 Wochen war bei mir an Sport nicht zu denken. Da hab ich noch Tillidin usw. geschluckt

Allerdings war bei mir auch alles ordentlich verschoben. Beim Röntgen waren keine Gewichte notwendig die zwischen Schlüsselbein und Schulter einige cm Abstand war. 

Kommt also immer auf ein Einzelfall an

----------

